# Advice on products for detailing



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just under 4 weeks until I pick up the new car. Looking at buying plenty of products and just want to get opinions on what's been used from washing to polishing. I want to build up a kit and would be interested in your thoughts and decent places to buy these.

Thanks


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Ultimate finish & polished bliss are two good online shops.Buy Meg's gold shampoo ,good quality wash mitt , 2 bucket wash system and soft drying towels .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ultimate finish for me, all of there products are good


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

If I was to start from scratch my full kit would consist of:

*Hardware*
2 Buckets
Pressure Washer
Snow Foam Lance
Lambs wool mitt
Drying Towel
Microfibre Cloths
Applicator Pads
Wheel woolies
Envy Brushes

*Wash*
Snow foam
Tar and Glue remover
Iron remover
Clay bar
Clay lube
Shampoo

*Shine*
Paint Cleaner (optional)
Polish
Metal Polish

*Finish*
Wax/Sealant
Quick Detailer

*Interior*
Glass Cleaner
Dash Cleaner
Liquid Leather

You can get away with a lot less than that if you're just after a basic kit, let me know if you'd like me to post


----------



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> If I was to start from scratch my full kit would consist of:
> 
> *Hardware*
> 2 Buckets
> ...


Thanks for the reply that's great. What brands do you recommend? Can you buy in bulk with things like quick detailers? I have got PH Neutral snow foam so far.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Amplified315 said:


> Thanks for the reply that's great. What brands do you recommend? Can you buy in bulk with things like quick detailers? I have got PH Neutral snow foam so far.


Just realised I forgot one crucial thing off that list - a drying towel!

You'll always get different views on brands that people prefer, but stick with the big ones and you can't go far wrong. You can buy most things in bulk but I'd recommend buying smaller versions and trying them yourself, that way you can decide which products you like.

Big brands:
Chemical Guys
Autoglym
Auto Finesse
Dodo
GTechniq
Meguiars
Poorboys
Zanio

...and many MANY more 

Get yourself a basic kit then gradually add to it as you need more things, it can be overwhelming getting the whole kit from the outset then trying to do everything at once!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good brands:

Sonax
Auto Finesse
Chemical Guys
Wheel Woolies
Rupes
Zaino


----------

